# Indian History Exam Test Papers



## anandamitter88 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi,

I have looking for the latest Indian history exam test papers. A couple of hours' research helped me in reaching out to some useful forums such as Indian Study Hub, GK Series, India Bix and SSC Exam guide but I am looking for papers with greater number of MCQs. Your help in this regard would be much appreciated.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 24, 2016)

^history is very tricky word.. it will always manipulate you "his-story"..

Indian history question papers - Google Searc

Indian history mcq - Google Searc


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2017)

Indian History Exam Test Papers - Yahoo Search Result


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 29, 2017)

Jamkim said:


> You have to do just one simple activity search on google some keys - *latest Indian history exam test papers* this is helpful for you. If you want to read latest MP govt jobs information and govt jobs in MP search on google and get better response. I think it will definitely helpful for you.
> 
> **MOD EDIT: Don't post unrelated comments.*



If OP wanted to read about "latest MP govt jobs information" he would've asked that in his query.


----------

